# white stuff on plants and drift wood



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

So here's the story, I was cleaning my tank earlier and scrubbed off the algae from the driftwood using a toothbrush*a new one*. When I came home just now Ive noticed that there are white stuff on my plants and the driftwood.

Im pretty sure its just not bubbles attached to the tank when youve just cleaned it.

Anyone can tell me what is this? Ill post some pics.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Are you running DIY CO2, by any chance?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I get that sometimes. It's either a fungus or bacteria. Take the wood out and scrub it off. It goes away.


----------

